# Favorite modernist techniques or foods



## rahimlee54 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have modernist cuisine at home here and haven't really gotten into any of the chemical alternation stuff. I have done the easier ones the caramelized carrot soup and sous vide. I'd like to hear about other people's favorites or successes or failures if you guys wanna talk about them. I hope to get in gear and buy the modernist pantry kit and give the book a complete try.

Whats your favorite dish or technique from MC as well as something you do not care for. I really like the carrot soup, even without the fresh carrot juice. 

Thanks


----------



## ecchef (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd like to play with a Pacojet, but haven't had the opportunity yet. I'm ok with changing the _state_ of natural ingredients but I have no interest in chemical adulterants.


----------



## Jordanp (Jun 25, 2013)

How is the modernist cuisine at home? I was considering getting the main book but have been put off by the 508$ price tag considering I might not really get into it =/


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 25, 2013)

I have done powders, caviar, foams, fluid gels, and sous vide. They have their place but I am more of a classic method type of person.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 25, 2013)

Jordanp said:


> How is the modernist cuisine at home? I was considering getting the main book but have been put off by the 508$ price tag considering I might not really get into it =/



Jordanp: 

Welcome from a fellow Canadian (in Hamilton)! 

I think that Modernist Cuisine at Home is a great introduction to the subject, even for a chef like me. It's a modest investment and at the least will get you looking at your cooking from a different perspective. If you really like it, then you can get the full set later.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 25, 2013)

Actually the microwave Eggplant Parmesan is excellent! You should try it for an easy, healthy, quick and nutritious dinner for two or appetizer for 4.

I also like to sous vide wild Atlantic or Copper River Salmon, because of how it maintains the gorgeous color of the fish.

I was somewhat disappointed with using sodium citrate to make the macaroni & cheese. I followed the instructions precisely and found the sauce far too thick and plastic-looking.


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 26, 2013)

I do like fluid gels.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 26, 2013)

totally agree with you on the sodium citrate. It did take on a more plastic texture but mine came out too thin not to thick. I love the book however, its currently on loan to Zwifel. it taught me a lot. I love the pressure cookeer recipes too.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm enjoying the book thoroughly...almost mad that I'm in the RV and can't start doing this stuff immediately! Almost It's really stirring my imagination for some creative things I can do.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't wait to buy a pressure cooker and try the pork carnitas recipe, I bet it will be awesome.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 26, 2013)

Pressure cookers are fun and very versitile. I use mine weekly.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 26, 2013)

Our local library has "Modernist Cuisine at Home". There's a queue for checking it out, but it's a free way to take a look. Worth checking a library near you if you're interested.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

a pressure cooker is now modernist cooking?

hey, someone have the time to paraphrase the carnitas recipe? i never use my pressure cooker. i even considered turning it into a booze still. hehe.

i like carnitas more than booze.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 27, 2013)

Boom, Its not that PC is new, its just that when its applied with modern techniques, you can really transform foods in a new way. Just be sure that if your cooking in the actual pot, its stanless steel and not alumnium.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 27, 2013)

The pressure cooker is defiantly awesome, I make stocks and beans in mine almost weekly.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 28, 2013)

ecchef said:


> I'd like to play with a Pacojet, but haven't had the opportunity yet. I'm ok with changing the _state_ of natural ingredients but I have no interest in chemical adulterants.



I've been using paco's for years. They are decent tools but I find they are over rated. They always need to be fixed too.


----------



## danielomalley (Jul 29, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I've been using paco's for years. They are decent tools but I find they are over rated. They always need to be fixed too.



What's up with that?? It Pacojets seem like such a great idea, but it seems that everyone that I talk to that uses them has similar comments: the first half of the sentence is usually about them being very useful. The second half of the sentence notes that they don't work well in professional environments since they are always breaking down. 

-daniel


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree the Paco is great, but I would invest in a higher end ice cream machine if i had my time and money back.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 30, 2013)

I love using malt vinegar powder on my classic fish & chips, it tastes great and your fish doesn't get soggy like when you douse it with real vinegar. Plus, it really surprises people when they first bite into their fish!


----------



## bieniek (Jul 31, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boom, Its not that PC is new, its just that when its applied with modern techniques



Can you explain in a little more detail??


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 31, 2013)

Mike, There is a lot going on these days roasting vegetables to be used in soups, sauces and condiments, as I'm sure you're aware being the shrewed kitchen chemist that you are.

While making garlic confit sing baking soda to increase pH. You can acheve maillard while preserving texture.


----------

